

Ask HN: Completing a side-project... - veb

Hi HN!<p>I've been working on a side-project (a web-app) for several months with a few friends, and it's starting to come to the point where an alpha version can be released. My goal is to turn this into a startup.<p>Could anyone point me to decent information, or give advice?<p>So far I've created a splash page (like what UseHipster did), a Twitter account and a Facebook account.<p>Cheers!
======
mindcrime
<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

~~~
mindcrime
Oh, and this too:

<http://www.quora.com/What-books-should-entrepreneurs-read>

------
damoncali
Posting a link here would be a good start.

~~~
veb
Not time yet. :)

